# Scary attack today!



## Joodle (Jun 3, 2012)

Hi I'm hoping for some advice please. On our way back from our usual lunchtime walk today Patch and I were set upon by 2 big nasty dogs, a GSD and some sort of black lab cross. We were in an alley and these 2 just appeared, off lead, and came charging straight at us!! Don't think I've ever been so scared, they were both pouncing on poor Patch, barking , snarling and growling. I had the plastic ball flinger in my hand and tried to hit out at them but it was hopeless, then a rather yobbish looking 18-20 yr old appeared telling me ' it was alright ', well clearly it wasn't as he seemed to have no control over either of them as by this time I was pinned up against the fence by the black dog! By this point I was screaming at him to get them off, then suddenly Patch somehow managed to slip out of his collar and went charging off up the alley with both dogs in pursuit, I knew he was heading for the road so now my fear was he would be run over, so off I went after him. He is very fast on his feet and soon both the dogs had given up and came running back past me, I was hysterical by now as I thought I'd lost him, but as I came out of the alley I could see his little head poking out from round the corner of our front fence, HE HAD RUN HOME!!!!!! Words cannot explain how happy I was to see him, and thankfully, although terrified, he was otherwise unharmed. But now my question is what should or could I have done in this situation, I feel I handled it really badly and was unable to protect my dog, if he hadn't got away I dread to think what would have happened. Sorry for the long post but any advice would be gratefully received........ but sincerely hoping not to find myself in that situation again!!!!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I think you dealt with it very well actually .. you are safe and Patch is safe phew... 

I would have been a mess .. I can honestly say I dont know what I would do in that situation .. I think something just takes over .. I know the rule is not to pick up your dog etc .. but like you I would do anything to protect my dogs ... 

Just dont let this put you off walks .. and enjoy your walks with patch .. its a shame there are some not so nice dogs out there ... and off leads ... xxx


----------



## Joodle (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks Jojo.......and believe me ,I was a mess.....if anyone had seen the mad fat woman trying to run in purple wellies whilst frantically screaming for her dog ......they'd have had me committed!!! But yes I'm very very thankful we're ok and I will be going out as usual in the morning!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Julie .... running is not my thing either (been told I look really silly running, then saw it on video, yep I look naff) .. but for my dogs yes I would run and scream too .. 

I can only imagine what a state you must have been in .. hug coming your way  

Like I said .. I don't think anyone really knows what they would do unless in that very situation .. 

Enjoy your walk tomorrow with your lovely Cockapoo xxx


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Jeez u poor thing. Must have been very frightening. 
To be honest I would have done the same thing. I thinks we act on impulse and I would have picked up my dog also. 
Did the owner of the dogs say or do anything afterwards... 


Jeanie x


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Wow that is really scary! I can't say that I have any idea what I would have done in that situation but you handled it well since you are both safe now. Hopefully you and Patch never have to deal with a situation like that again!


----------



## Joodle (Jun 3, 2012)

By the time I'd found poor Patch the owner was long gone.......but if I ever see him again....boy will he get a piece of my mind!
I did report the incident to the police and although there is not a lot they can do, they did say they would circulate the info in case he is spotted locally and they would at least warn him. I couldn't really give much of a description of him as it all happened so quickly and I was just focused on the dogs really....... just hope it hasn't caused any lasting damage, as Patch was always very submissive as a puppy.....which was why we never got him neutered....and it's really only since he turned 2 that he has become more confident....only time will tell I suppose, but thanks for the encouragement!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I had something like this happen a couple of days ago and it is scary! You handled it well, there is nothing else you could have done. Well done Patch for going home.
I am a dog walker and have a fab pack of little dogs to walk, On this day I had my two toy x cockapoos and a shih tzu. So we were enjoying our walk saying hi to other dog walkers we met and one lady was kind of walking with us when around the corners guy appeared with 3 GSDs, a vizsla and a lab! Well this pack just overwhelmed us and then I just saw this dog 'go' his whole demeanour changed and he zoned in on Lola, the tiny black poo girl!!!
She panicked and took off screaming with the shepherd in hot pursuit, she done 3 big laps running in a big circle trying to get back to me but that dog was on her! Everytime she tried to come back and ran past me, I was trying to give the shepherd a bloody good wack to stop him but I kept missing. Eventually Lola took off into the woods with the other dog still chasing, then silence and the shepherd came back, no Lola 
When the shep came back he came after the other poo but he was by my legs so yes I have that dog a bloody good kick!! This enabled the clueless walker to get his dog on a lead. I was also shouting at him about being responsible and not having control, he just said he was going to phone his boss.

So I lost Lola for about an hour, called and called but nothing. Gave my number to people I passed and still calling, nothing. Found the boss man and he proceeded to tell me, that his dog was only playing!!! That I was wrong for hitting his dog!!!! Also that as he used to walk Lola he knew she was skittish and that it was her fault!!!!!also that the bloke that was walking those dogs had full control!!!!! What a crock of crap! I ended up shouting and swearing at him like a mad woman and had to walk away.
So carried on my search when after a while my phone rang, Lola had gone back to my car! 
Huge relief!! She was safe and in one piece.
So you see we seem to react in the same way when things like this happen, it's all instinct and reaction. There is nothing you could have done differently. 
I am just do glad that both you and patch are ok.


----------



## Joodle (Jun 3, 2012)

Karen that must have been dreadful.....and to have lost her for an hour......can imagine just how you must have felt! It's good to know its not just me, but NOT good to think these dogs and irresponsible owner are out there with that kind of attitude!
It also made me realise the importance of dogs being microchipped, as when I was running after him with his collar dangling on the end of the lead, if he hadn't been chipped he would have had no ID at all!
Still I am thankful and proud that he had the sense to run home......I always thought he was a bit on the daft side......but they do surprise you.....especially when it really counts!!!!


----------



## jos (Feb 9, 2012)

Another two awful attacks - why is it happening so much recently??
And as for doing the right thing?, we all do the best we can at the time, you don't get chance to think;you just react. 
I screamed (never been known before) and picked up Ted, when the chance was there - so wrong on both counts
Main thing is that you are both OK and you don't let it spoil your walks.....


----------



## cockapoo291 (May 28, 2012)

Glad everyone was unhurt in the end! I would not know what to do in that situation so I think you reacted very well! Hopefully nothing ever happens like that again.

There are two huge husky dogs near me which I pass alot when out walking, they always growl and bark when I walk past. The other week I was talking to a woman who's little dog had been attacked by two huskys, apparently one of them had her dog in it's mouth and was shaking him around, I have a suspicion it might just be the same ones I see all the time. So now I make a habit of crossing the road when I see them coming but it's not always that easy if they come round a corner.


----------



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

I wouldn't have know not to pick my dog up. Sorry if the reason is obvious but why not? Wow, you learn a lot on here!

Glad all the dogs concerned in these run ins have not been harmed.

Eleanor


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

What a horrible horrible thing to happen, thank goodness you and patch are both ok. A nice cup of tea is required, either that or a stiff drink.


----------



## Joodle (Jun 3, 2012)

Thank you to everyone for you kind words, I'm pleased to report that we have been for 2 lovely uneventful walks today! Patch seemed fine, did not even hesitate to go down the alleyway, and although we only met one other dog today, he greeted him with no problem at all.......to be honest I think I was more worried about going out than he was!!!!
Guess we all love our poos so much that we just do whatever seems right at the time.....even if that does mean turning into a demented screaming banshee......I am glad all the neighbours were out at work!!!!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

dollyonken said:


> I wouldn't have know not to pick my dog up. Sorry if the reason is obvious but why not? Wow, you learn a lot on here!
> 
> Glad all the dogs concerned in these run ins have not been harmed.
> 
> Eleanor


The reason you don't want to pick your dog up is so that they don't become afraid, and that they know they are fine without you holding them, and feeding your fear energy onto them. It is better for the dog to realize everything is fine...you can end up with a very fearful dog if you pick them up...now if it is brutal thing going on and you have to...of course pick them up.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Joodle, which part of Herts are you in?
What a scary experience for you and patch. I think you did very well telling the owner to control his dog. I always think I would be struck dumb with fear.
So glad you've back out for other walks and they have been uneventful, phew 

Karen - poor you too, losing Lola. So glad she was unharmed too.


----------



## Joodle (Jun 3, 2012)

Hi MillieDog......believe me you wouldn't be dumb with fear! I will usually avoid any confrontation at all costs, lurking in the background just listening and watching others.....BUT the overwhelming need to protect you and yours just takes over, you would not recognise yourself.....you will do ANYTHING you can!!!!
I see you're in St Albans so I'm not far from you, in Garston near Watford!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Joodle said:


> Hi MillieDog......believe me you wouldn't be dumb with fear! I will usually avoid any confrontation at all costs, lurking in the background just listening and watching others.....BUT the overwhelming need to protect you and yours just takes over, you would not recognise yourself.....you will do ANYTHING you can!!!!
> I see you're in St Albans so I'm not far from you, in Garston near Watford!


I too am in Garston!!! Where do you walk, Garston park?


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Do what you need to, the belief behind not picking up your dog is all well and good in a 'controlled' confrontational meeting but in the flurry of a full on attack you do what comes instinctivly. As you discovered if all happens so quickly there isn't time to think 'well how should I handle this?'. Of course you have to consider your own safety similar to when dogs get into trouble in water or on the ice. I have had a dog attacked and hospitalised and it left me shaken. I had a very responsible job making decisions which impacted on other people and consider myself to be level headed but believe me I turned into the screaming woman from hell! Don't let it put you off and try to get your dog out to play with some friendly chums. I'm affraid ignorant irresponsible dog owners are here to stay.


----------



## markie79 (Jul 20, 2011)

Hello
I am a new cockapoo owner to be - and I always thought in this situation of other dogs charging/attacking I would just pick my dog up. However, reading the above - people are saying that this is the wrong thing to do.
Can I ask why?
Thanks


----------



## Grace (Dec 7, 2011)

As Amanda said...


lady amanda said:


> The reason you don't want to pick your dog up is so that they don't become afraid, and that they know they are fine without you holding them, and feeding your fear energy onto them. It is better for the dog to realize everything is fine...you can end up with a very fearful dog if you pick them up...now if it is brutal thing going on and you have to...of course pick them up.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

I am sitting here shaking, thinking about what happened to you two, and it has made me try to imagine what I would do in that situation. If Teddy was actually being hurt I just KNOW I would pick him up, whatever the effect on his confidence. How could a person not remove their dog from a physical attack on them? It would be totally instinctive to me. Glad you are all recovering from your ordeal - it must have been horrendous


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Also a reason to not pick up your dog if a victim of an aggressive dog, is that the action of picking up with instantly be recognised as a weakness to an already overly aroused dog and may provoke a more aggressive reaction or an actual attack.
It can make a tense situation a whole lot worse and much more dangerous for both you and your dog, an attacking dog will jump and if you are holding the dog you are likely to get bitten.
I have unfortunately seen it in a very excited pack of dogs, if one accidentally falls over they will get attacked, it's just a reaction of the pack.


----------



## Joodle (Jun 3, 2012)

wellerfeller said:


> I too am in Garston!!! Where do you walk, Garston park?


Hi Karen....small world eh?! In the weekdays I always walk in the woods at the back of North Watford Cemetary......easily accessed from the alley that runs from kingswood down to the dome roundabout, but weekends when there is more time we go other places. Not been to Garston park for ages, always seemed to have kids hanging about looking for trouble, but maybe it's changed now...is that where you walk? Have to admit I'm still a bit nervous of the alley since the incident, but at the same time I keep thinking at least Patch knew where he was and could get himself home!!!!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Joodle said:


> Hi Karen....small world eh?! In the weekdays I always walk in the woods at the back of North Watford Cemetary......easily accessed from the alley that runs from kingswood down to the dome roundabout, but weekends when there is more time we go other places. Not been to Garston park for ages, always seemed to have kids hanging about looking for trouble, but maybe it's changed now...is that where you walk? Have to admit I'm still a bit nervous of the alley since the incident, but at the same time I keep thinking at least Patch knew where he was and could get himself home!!!!



Yes I know where you mean. We are very local to Garston park so walk there quite often, never had any trouble with kids there. We also go to Whippendell woods which is around the back of The Grove hotel but that's a little drive.
Perhaps we can catch up one day? We often meet up with Milliedog (Julie) Jedicrazy (Clare) and Flounder_1 (Janet) as we are all around this area. Would be nice if you and Patch could join us.


----------



## Joodle (Jun 3, 2012)

wellerfeller said:


> Yes I know where you mean. We are very local to Garston park so walk there quite often, never had any trouble with kids there. We also go to Whippendell woods which is around the back of The Grove hotel but that's a little drive.
> Perhaps we can catch up one day? We often meet up with Milliedog (Julie) Jedicrazy (Clare) and Flounder_1 (Janet) as we are all around this area. Would be nice if you and Patch could join us.


Yes that sounds great we'd love to join you sometime, we often go to whippendell on a Sunday morning or Cassiobury park......will give Garston park another go now you've said it seems ok, be good for Patch to meet some friendly dogs!!!


----------



## animal lover (Jul 18, 2012)

I think you did fine no one can say how they would react till they are there but you clearly trained ur baby well he ran home, Good boy patch you saved your mommy harm and got yourself home.


----------

